# Idea pitch.



## Anthoric (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, I'd like to pitch an idea out there, get some opinions. I am a writer, I've not written much though because there's really nothing that motivates me, I have very very very few fans despite uploading my works to everywhere and back.

However I've devised a plan.
So I'd been playing around with a story idea for a long time, but never knew how to start it. At last it hit me, along with a good outline of the story. Here's the gist of it all:

An astronaut doing a mission in space in the not too distant future (which I may end up giving an exact date for...) Ends up making the discovery of the century, unfortunately things end up a little off, and he wakes up on a bed in a run down flat who's location is in a very corrupt city. Now he must find his way back home, only problem is he seems to have taken on the life of another person, a person who's ideals, morals and habits are far from his own yet plague him like roaches in a cellar.

Didn't want to give away too much info, so I apologize for that being a bit vague. It will be something new, Sci-Fi roots mixed with all the lewd, crude, downright outrageous adventure anyone could want, with a deep underlying message to go with it all. I will be drawing inspiration form the world we live in, so the story will have many allusions to things in my life or society in general, as well as symbolism to accompany the allusions which creates said underlying message.

I would like to have the assistance of artists to sort of help me bring the world to life, I believe that images accompanying the story will make it more appealing to read. All kinds of artists with many different styles are welcome to volunteer, this would be a good way to help me, and if we get this project up and out there, get yourself and your work recognized.

If anyone is interested in helping, drop me a message. Also if there is anything in particular you'd like to see within the story, feel free to make a suggestion, I may very well work it in there. I have no idea when I will start the project nor how long all of this will take as of right now. I'm just pitching the idea to people and we shall go from there.

Thanks!
--Anth


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure, I like your theme, so I'm ready to give it a shot.
Can't promise much however as I have other projects of my own, it depends on the free time I'll end up with.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 19, 2009)

I worry when you say you need art to make it more interesting. You need an interesting story first.

With that said, you got me wondering why what happens to the main character happens.


----------



## Anthoric (Jul 19, 2009)

Well not many people read my stories to begin with, so it's kind of hard to have an interesting story when people don't read the damn thing to begin with. I was HOPING that art to go with it would compel people to read the story. I highly doubt that my stories are boring, but then again....

As for the second part, I did say that I didn't want to give away too many details.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jul 19, 2009)

You know, links to these stories you've written that no one reads might help potential collaborators decide if they wish to collaborate.  Someone might even read one.

There is a such a thing as too much mystery.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't know there are so many idea's some of them are very stupid's like for example Robots Vs Werewovles.


----------



## Anthoric (Jul 19, 2009)

Quite a few of my works can be found on my profile at FA under the same name as my forum name.

Lazydabear; I had nothing like that in mind.


----------



## Anthoric (Jul 26, 2009)

-sigh- Seems like this idea, as so many other things in my life, has been killed. No one is interested? No one but Francis??


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 26, 2009)

Why don't you start writing it?  We all have ideas, and we're working with those ideas.  The idea that you can have an idea and find people to make it happen is a bit.. farfetched.  You're going to have to do something to make it happen.


----------



## Anthoric (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd prefer getting the plan together, it takes a lot of motivation to get me to write.

Alas I do not think I will make it as a write because of the way this ridiculous world we live in works.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 26, 2009)

Sure, if you start to get picky and turn down the help and advice you already get, you won't go very far. Don't be surprised.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 26, 2009)

Why do you like to write? 

Serious question. I'm not trying to be condescending.


----------



## Anthoric (Jul 26, 2009)

It's an outlet for me, a way to bring all the interesting ideas I have to life.

However thanks to CERTAIN people I rarely have motivation to do so cause of all the crap that gets flung at me.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd suggest finding another thing to do.  

Writers face rejection.  Constantly.  JK Rowling was rejected 12 times, and when she finally was accepted, she got a mediocre advance and a very limited print run.  Etc, etc, etc.

If you're not in this for anything other than personal satisfaction, I'd suggest you not do it.  Because money is sure as hell not present for all.  For every Stephen King, there's tens of thousands , if not millions.. of people like me.  The ones who get a story sold every few months, and that's it.  And remember, even Stephen King worked in a commercial laundromat washing soiled linens from a nursing home as he was writing "It."

It's not a glamorous field.   It can be rewarding, but it does require blood, sweat , and tears.  And an iron skin.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 26, 2009)

*nods*  What redcard said.

I write because I like the process, and because I find myself immensely happy and satisfied when I get to the end of the story.  I've accomplished something.  Also I enjoy reading my own work.

I would really love it if more people read and enjoyed my stuff.  I would like to be published someday.  And sometimes the fact that people don't, and I probably won't is a little frustrating.  But those are extras, that's not WHY I write.  I write for myself, not for anybody else.

I suppose you could always write just for yourself and never share your stories.  You wouldn't get any crap then.  If you can't take crap, and you can't be happy keeping it to yourself... yeah, time for a new hobby, maybe.

And on the subject of your initial idea... honestly, ideas are the easy part.  The work of writing is the hard part.  I do occasionally enjoy collaboration, but I already have hundreds of my own ideas and not enough time to work on them.  It takes a very close friend or some other form of recompense to get me to spend that valuable time on somebody else's idea.  And I am not the only writer who feels that way.  Most writers have more ideas than they know what to do with, from what I've seen.  

So if you want people to donate their time to your idea, you need to give them a reason.  People are fundamentally selfish.  Why should they?  If you can answer that question well enough, you might get more help.


----------



## Anthoric (Jul 27, 2009)

You're right, I hereby abandon my dream, writing was the only thing I thought I was good at, seems not. Close the thread, get rid of it. I have nothing going for me. Nothing.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 27, 2009)

If you abandon it that easily, it wasn't really your dream.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 27, 2009)

Considering that you're asking for the assistance of artists, you might have better luck if post this thread in one of the art-related sub-forums instead.  I would suggest The Art Exchange.
And if you want to write, just work harder.  There's no such thing as a muse.  No magic idea fairies come into your room at night and sprinkle magic dust into your dreaming brain, so that you wake the next day totally inspired and ready to pump out a masterpiece.  There's nothing magical about any of this crap.  It's all on you to be productive and to be good at the craft.  Just like everything else in the world.  So if you enjoy doing it, and you think you're pretty good at it, just fucking do it.  Pretend like it's a job, if you have to.  You can count the time you spend pondering and brainstorming on your timesheet.  Whatever.  Just knock off the emo bullshit, first.


----------



## Anthoric (Jul 27, 2009)

To hell with all of it.
To hell with it.

I'd explain and make counter arguments against everything that has been said but in the end has time has taught me so many times, it's not worth it. People have their head so far up there ass any more it's fucking pathetic.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay.
So long, then.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 27, 2009)

Anthoric said:


> To hell with all of it.
> To hell with it.
> 
> I'd explain and make counter arguments against everything that has been said but in the end has time has taught me so many times, it's not worth it. People have their head so far up there ass any more it's fucking pathetic.



Yes.  Of course.  You obviously know so much more about this craft than us... and it's because our heads are stuck so far up our asses.

I've not published a novel , yet, but I have published stories.  I do believe I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 27, 2009)

Anthoric said:


> To hell with all of it.
> To hell with it.
> 
> I'd explain and make counter arguments against everything that has been said but in the end has time has taught me so many times, it's not worth it. People have their head so far up there ass any more it's fucking pathetic.



*sighs* let me explain something hun. Some of us have been writing for years now, and most of us are lucky to even see a few dozen "hits" This is fur affinity, most people don't come here for stories. they come for easy to get to porn art. 

Now, You give up to easy. That's a BAD mistake for any author. I got lucky when my articles got published, and I basically sold my soul to get that. Enough money for a few months rent. That's about all my writing was worth. Getting Critique and rejection is something you gotta accept hun if your gonna be a writer. Otherwise your gonna have a hard time finding anyone to listen.


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2009)

Well jeez. I liked your premise, *Anthoric*. I would have read it. Seems like there was a lot of room for excellent storywriting.

Buuuut if you're going to be an immature bitch about handling any sort of negativity, perhaps you should pass the idea on to someone else to write.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 28, 2009)

Anthoric said:


> To hell with all of it.
> To hell with it.
> 
> I'd explain and make counter arguments against everything that has been said but in the end has time has taught me so many times, it's not worth it. People have their head so far up there ass any more it's fucking pathetic.


 For the third _fucking_ time, I'm offering you my _fucking_ help, and you keeping _fucking *ignoring it*_.

* Starts cursing randomly, then ragequits.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> For the third _fucking_ time, I'm offering you my _fucking_ help, and you keeping _fucking *ignoring it*_.
> 
> * Starts cursing randomly, then ragequits.



I think what he wanted was us to say "That idea is awesome!  I'll write it and we can get an artist and you can tell us what to draw and write and sell it and split it 50/50."

If I had a dollar every time I had someone come to me with an idea, I wouldn't need a day job.


----------

